# Africa herps and others...



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, two days sitting at home with an ear infection has provided me lots of time for some old photos... I must be in the mood for sharing!

Really sorry about the quality of these pics - this was well before I actually knew what to do with a camera 

Reptile & Rehabilitation centre - South Africa
Puff adder 
















Gaboon viper





Black mamba










Green mamba





















































































Rhino baby footprint in riverbed





Lion footprint in riverbed





Reclaimed "pet" leopard - unable to be rehabilitated





Reclaimed "pet" hyena





Sunset










Pet cheetah's captive-bred cubs


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 16, 2010)

very nice, lovin that gaboon viper and green mamba.

definately want to get over there to see some big cats!


----------



## porkosta (Jul 16, 2010)

They really do have some awesome animals overthere. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 16, 2010)

cheetahs are supposed to be like a dog if there raised like a pet?


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wicked pics, thanks for sharing. That Gaboon Viper sure is something special - never seen one before. Love the chameleon too, and the birds, and the cats, and... well, they're all excellent! Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the symmetry on the gaboon's camo.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> cheetahs are supposed to be like a dog if there raised like a pet?


 
Hi gig, yes, cheetahs can make good pets in the right circumstance. The guy running this rehab centre had had his girl for 8 years from memory. She had grown up in the house, he had taught her to hunt and ankle tap, and she has a large fenced area that she lives in most of the time inside the centre. He also owns a lot of surrounding bushland, so every few days they'd release an antelope and let her hunting for herself. They found her to be just as good a hunter in thicket and bush as her wild counterparts are on open plains. They have bred her several times and released her cubs into other NPs. 

Leopards are similar - they are tamed easily, and can make good pets. HOWEVER, almost no one is able to provide the responsible care for large cats in captivity, even if they are "tame". So, the problem becomes the large number of cheetahs, leopards, other big cats that are raised in a household, grow up, and can't be rehabilitated to live in the wild again. And then what? Every conservation park I visited (about 15) had big cats that would never be re-released because they were to used to urbanisation and humans. It was sad. On the other hand, I got to pat a leopard, and it didn't eat me


----------



## bluereptile (Jul 16, 2010)

stunning photos of the green mamba and gaboon viper. gotta say love the hyena


----------



## oreo1 (Jul 16, 2010)

awww those cheetahs are adorable!! and lol @ dress code. these pics are stunning and nothing wrong with the quality to me!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 17, 2010)

blue: The hyena was lovely - they are the weirdest creature you've ever seen. Half dog, half cat. Sooo affectionate. He would have sat in your lap for hours 

Mmmmm short shorts :lol: And, yeah, you could have eaten those little cheetahs, they were gorgeous - but fiesty! To be rereleased in a Zimbabwe park later down the track.

Thanks, oreo!


----------



## blakehose (Jul 17, 2010)

They are some really nice animals! Nice snaps, especially the non-herp variety. I think I best start saving, to get some of these photo's for myself


----------



## Jessica_lee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi there!

Could you pm me the name of the park and toher worthwhile volunteer projects in South Africa please! I am planning a trip to hoedspruit and would love to hear from someone who has been!

Cheers
Jess


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

The shiny blue colour on that bird (dont know what its called) is incredible!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Jess

The name of the park was Moholoholo Rehabilitation Park (or something similar). I think it would be about an hour from Hoedspruit airport or maybe a bit more. 

I'm not too sure what to tell you about volunteer programs - I was there with a conservation study through uni, and the other volunteer work I've done in Africa was not in SA. Look for NGOs based in the area that are organised and at least moderately funded, and preferably have some English-speaking staff working within their projects. 

Good luck!

K


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Megzz- it's just a starling! But they are amazing if you can get up close and they're sitting in the sun  We have them in Oz, as well!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Kristy. Nothing to apologise about with them shots, that is some really nice photography you have there.

My fav would have to be the Green Mamba, man I've seen some bright green before on a number of reptiles, but that one is the greenest of green I've ever seen...stunning!


----------



## shaye (Aug 17, 2010)

Il take a green mamba and a gaboon viper  soo nice wish we had vipers


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting pics got to love the viper and mamba what a buetiful snake


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice Kristy, are going to take me on safari?


----------



## krusty (Aug 21, 2010)

great photos,thanks


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

shaye, google gaboon viper skeleton or skull, have a look at the fangs, and then decide if you REALLY want one!

Michael - an African safari with a stop-over in PNG on the way back?


----------

